# Left over 4H Prospects



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Our area is having a hard time selling leftover 4H kids without taking a huge loss. Last weekends sale net per kid was $71 each. I myself still have 2 March bucklings that are very nice & would make great wether prospects. For Ohio fairs they will qualify for the later ones. I'm not going to band them if no one wants them as wethers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried Craigslist? I did notice that there are one heck of a lot of goats on Craigslist lately. All over Ohio.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If your on Facebook then look up Boer wethers for sale and Boer goats for sale. You can post them there


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Look up goat shows and also livestock shows and post adds there

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Craigslist for Ohio is packed. I have several ads on Facebook already. And we just had a sale over the weekend for 4H stock & the prices were so low I never let ours go on the board.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Have you tried advertising directly to 4H and FFA? If you advertise even four hours away they will sometimes buy especially if they are good quality. It helps to have them clipped and bracing.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Have you tried advertising directly to 4H and FFA? If you advertise even four hours away they will sometimes buy especially if they are good quality. It helps to have them clipped and bracing.


My kids just turned 2 weeks old so this weekend will be when they should be dehorned. My friends stock are Jan thru March kids. Most are dehorned & will soon be banding the older ones. It's not that we haven't advertised its that due to high hay & grain costs a lot of kids have backed out of livestock prospects. Our county extension agency is seeing the numbers way down when ordering the kids project books.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ahh I see. I know I'm feeling the high feed costs... usually my parents buy feed.and I buy supplements/meds/show chains and such but I've been helping with feed. Supplements have went up too! Its crazy...


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Ahh I see. I know I'm feeling the high feed costs... usually my parents buy feed.and I buy supplements/meds/show chains and such but I've been helping with feed. Supplements have went up too! Its crazy...


Oh my!!! Yes supplemets have gone way up!!!!! Everyone is suggesting 4u2win and it way expencive!!!!
So has the cost of feed!!
Everyhing else for that matter too!! 
Thas why i had to start makin my own chains, handles, tyeups, coats, slinkys, and hay bags!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------

